# Horseback Riding Skills Demonstration



## trevorjoy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi,

A friend of mine sent me a link to some nice skilled riding - take a look at 




Thanks - Trevor


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

That's not trick riding, it's just some ******* pulling on his horse's mouth and putting stress on his horse's joints.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

im sorry but I have to agree with what was said by beaureba .. I didnt even finish watching that video.. not trying to be rude just honest. Hes really pretty and willing though! Good horse you got.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No offense but anyone who can ride a horse even a little bit can do that. I was not impressed at all. Get video of them doing dressage or reining, then I might watch the whole video.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i agree with everyone else .. poor horse must have been dying after that long , pointless workout


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

what's really sad is this same horse/rider combo have another vid on youtube, bridleless, and horse looks much happier without being jerked around


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Lovely horse. 
Completely incompetent rider. 

That is -so- far from skilled =/


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That isn't you is it?? I feel sorry for that poor animal. The guy doesn't remotely have a clue what horseback riding is. Scary video. 

I think this is what you meant to refer to.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

M2G, that vid is incredible. I wish I could do some of those things but as soon as I started to step out of the saddle, my horses would stop and I would eat dirt. LOL


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

The horse in the first video is actually quite nimble but I have a great geal of concern for its unprotected legs doing that type of work.

Way to easy for muscle strain and one leg hitting the other.:-(


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

what a shmuck! Good laughs watching him flop around like a sack of potatoes! Poor horse...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

That rider has the worst E.Q i have EVER seen.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree with what the others have said, I can't even watch the whole video. The guy is just asking for flying changes and ripping on the horses poor face to get them... :sad:


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Wait... I think the rider is the video is a woman.


----------

